# white widow?



## kind bud man (Mar 11, 2007)

i was about to buy some beans and white widow looks cool anyone tried it yet or grew it how hard to grow is it and how good of a high do ya get and last but not least how much will it produce as a plant


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 12, 2007)

*Here ya go.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6234*


----------

